# Soltau umgebung



## Forrest85 (21. Juli 2005)

hi!
kommt jemand aus soltau oder umgebung?
ich komme aus schneverdingen...wüsste gern wo man hier gut fahren kann...war bis jetzt nur mal hier in Schneverdingen unterwegs(niederhaverbeck) und in soltau an der therme! wo kann man hier noch gut fahren? meine mich zu erinnern das es in bispingen was gibt!?
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!
gruß forrest


----------



## Adben (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hab in Wintermoor Verwandte wohnen.  War da nich was in Richtung Buchholz? Wilseder Berg? Da kann man jenseits der Touri-Zeiten doch sicherlich nette Runden drehen?

Grüße aus Uelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal den Jungs von dem Shop, von Fintel, auseinandersetzen.
Die sind alle super Nett und hilfsbereit.  

Die bieten auch in unregelmäßigen abständen Touren an, einfach mal hinfahren und ansprechen.


----------



## Forrest85 (21. Juli 2005)

jo wilseder berg und totengrund warn wa auch schon den öfteres unterwegs!



			
				kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal den Jungs von dem Shop, von Fintel, auseinandersetzen.
> Die sind alle super Nett und hilfsbereit.
> 
> Die bieten auch in unregelmäßigen abständen Touren an, einfach mal hinfahren und ansprechen.



die von fintel leute kenn ich zum teil...aber die sind mir n büschn zu fortgeschritten! =) bin anfänger!
aber ich werd jan ( kennst du warscheinlich) mal fragen was man hier so machen kann...gute idee...und dann alles in ruhe angehen!


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juli 2005)

Ganz nett ist auch immer die Runde, die Janny hin und wieder anbietet:
Von/um Buchholz über den Brunsberg (bei Sprötze) ins Büsenbachtal (Holm/Seppensen) und durch die ... Janny, wie heißt noch die "Schlucht"? ... zurück nach Buchholz.

Und Gerrit dreht seine Runden immer um den Wilseder Berg! 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Forrest85 (21. Juli 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett ist auch immer die Runde, die Janny hin und wieder anbietet:
> Von/um Buchholz über den Brunsberg (bei Sprötze) ins Büsenbachtal (Holm/Seppensen) und durch die ... Janny, wie heißt noch die "Schlucht"? ... zurück nach Buchholz.
> 
> Und Gerrit dreht seine Runden immer um den Wilseder Berg!
> ...


joa...kann ich wenig zu sagen...kenn ihn auch nur weil ich bei v. fintel ab und zu was kauf...ich werd mal nachfragen was er mir so empfehlen kann...


----------



## Gerrit (22. Juli 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Und Gerrit dreht seine Runden immer um den Wilseder Berg!



Jo, und da isser auch schon. 

@Forrest: Du kannst von Schneverdingen aus gut gen Wilseder Berg fahren: Über die B3 rüber zum Spitzbubenweg (der ist recht nett) und dann landest du quasi automatisch im NSG. 
Noch besser als der W-Berg ist der Totengrund.

Letztes Jahr bin ich ein paar mal mit den Leuten von "Von Fintel" (der Fahrradladen in Schneverdingen) gefahren - das ist ganz lustig. Ruf' da mal an und frag nach Jan, der kann dir sicher sagen, wann was geht. 

In Soltau gibt es auch ein paar Sachen, die nicht ganz übel sind. Im Moment ist aber fast alles sehr zugewachsen und aufgrund der Zeckenproblematik nicht empfehlenswert. Sehr viel Spaß macht ein kleiner Trail an der Böhme entlang, aber der ist auch dichtgewuchert. Die Rodelbahn in Soltau kennst du sicher, da kann man schön seitlich runterballern. Ansonsten alles recht klein da, aber nicht unlustig.

In einem Ortsteil von Soltau (Tiegen) hat's ne alte Kieskuhle mit ein paar Wegen, da fahre ich auf meiner Soltau-Runde immer durch.

In Bispingen weiß ich nix - außer die BMX-Strecke, die ich allerdings noch nicht gefahren bin. Die Jungs heben da ganz gut ab...

ersma,
gerrit


----------



## Forrest85 (22. Juli 2005)

Hey Gerrit!
im totengrund war ich schon des öfteren...der bockt echt!is ja auch garnicht so weit weg wie der wilseder berg...von schneverdingen zumindest nicht!denke mal das es da aber noch einiges zu entdecken gibt!
spitzbubenweg war ich auch schon n paar mal  
 den weg in soltau an der böhme bin ich letztens auch gefahren glaube ich!aber zeimlich verwachsen mit scheiss brennesseln etc.aber trotzdem ganz nett! ja und die rodelbiste(n) auch   das is da ja alles ziemlich dicht aneinander!

grüß forrest


----------



## kiddykorn (22. Juli 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf' da mal an und frag nach Jan, der kann dir sicher sagen, wann was geht.



Wenn da mal wieder was geht stell die Tour hier mal rein.

Ich würde gerne mal mit Jan und co eine Runde drehen.
Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## cromags (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo SFA´ler !!!

Ich habe gerade in der Walsroder Zeitung gelesen, dass am 31.07.2005 der jährlich stattfindende Radwandertag durchgeführt wird.
Startzeit ist von 9.00-11.00 Uhr vom Absperrposten 6 Hasselhorst (ab Bergen ausgeschildert), oder vom Versorgungsraum Kuren (von Bad Fallingbostel ausgeschildert).
Es werden Strecken von 25-80km angeboten.
Ich bin dort in den letzten Jahren schon mitgefahren, macht irre viel Spaß, da man viel sieht und da fahren kann wo man sonst nicht hinkommt, aus Sicherheitsgründen natürlich nur auf der ausgeschriebenen Strecke.
Radwandertag hört sich allerdings langweilig an, es aber aber jeder sein eigenes
Tempo fahren. In den letzten Jahren verlief die Strecke meist über Beton und
Kopfsteinpflasterwege.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Bock und wir sehen uns


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2009)

Lebt hier noch wer? Suche für das lange 1. Maiwochenende Mitfahrer für die nähere Region um Fallingbostel. Am liebsten Freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celkev2009 (19. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier rein und wenn Du Lust hast kannst dich ja mal melden:

www.rst-heidekreis.de


----------

